# She's here!



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

She is darling! So excited to hear more about a karbit pup.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy happy Gotcha day. That is one adorable puppy. I look forward to more pics.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoy your nap


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gorgeous puppy. Congratuations


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love her! Congratulations!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

She’s adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Lovely pup Pooka. I also love her full name - Seems it might be a little spooky, but fun.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking forward to watching her journey with you. What a sweetheart!


----------



## EnnoTheRedhead (Oct 4, 2020)

Congratulations on such a sweet pup! She is so beautiful.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2020)

pickleweed said:


> It's taken me a few days to find a moment to do this, but I know you will all understand that.  I'm so happy and proud to introduce Karbits Bump In The Night, AKA Pooka.
> View attachment 470697
> 
> View attachment 470698
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2020)

She is beautiful! Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Congratulations on such a cute girl! Enjoy your nap.


----------



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

So sweet. I am a month in with my boy Niko. He came home a month ago at 11 weeks. It has been a wild ride with tears, frustration, joy and everything else. Now a month in things are finally starting to feel a bit more manageable. Enjoy napping when you can. It is just like having a new baby for sure. .


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a lovely puppy ! Congratulations !


----------



## HannahMarieJ (Jun 23, 2020)

Adorable. Congrats! I'm definitely keen on looking into a Karbit's poodle for my second one day (already thinking about it as I anxiously await my first standard, that we'll be picking up in about a week)!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous puppy!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats! I've heard so many good things about the Karbit program. I'm really looking forward to watching this puppy grow up.


----------



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)

she's sooooo cute!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a darling! Many congratulations - catch up on sleep while you can...


----------



## Limarde (Jul 25, 2020)

Gorgeous!! Our little one is almost 11 weeks now - I’m with you on the napping! Enjoy your beautiful girl


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

pickleweed said:


> It's taken me a few days to find a moment to do this, but I know you will all understand that.  I'm so happy and proud to introduce Karbits Bump In The Night, AKA Pooka.
> View attachment 470697
> 
> View attachment 470698
> ...


Congratulations! She certainly is a cutie and looking forward to hear more. I just love puppies but so much work...


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

What a cutie! I like meeting the humans and babies in the same puppy cohort!


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you, everyone! And it was a good nap.  



Asta's Mom said:


> Lovely pup Pooka. I also love her full name - Seems it might be a little spooky, but fun.


She was part of the "B" litter, and the kids lobbied for a Halloween-themed name since she'd be coming home right before. We also have three cats, and I always tell the kids any strange sound during the night is probably just a cat. Now we have yet another creature to blame the "bumps" on!



HannahMarieJ said:


> Adorable. Congrats! I'm definitely keen on looking into a Karbit's poodle for my second one day (already thinking about it as I anxiously await my first standard, that we'll be picking up in about a week)!


I feel so lucky I was able to get a puppy from Karin, especially during this crazy year! She's very experienced and knowledgeable, and I really like that she places such a high priority on structure and performance and health. I'm already thinking about maybe getting one of her retired moyens when we want a second dog! (Shh, don't tell my husband.)


----------



## Pepperldy (Nov 16, 2020)

Congrats! We got a puppy from the same litter! This is Pooka’s brother, Barry.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Pepperldy said:


> Congrats! We got a puppy from the same litter! This is Pooka’s brother, Barry.
> View attachment 471333


Awww! I'm so happy we get to see these siblings grow up on Poodle Forum. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Pepperldy said:


> Congrats! We got a puppy from the same litter! This is Pooka’s brother, Barry.


You got the handsome boy! I’m so glad to see him again. My kids absolutely adore his squiggly white mark on his forehead. Can’t wait to see the updates as these pups grow!


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohhhhh....how sweet....


----------

